# 2.2di Engine noise under load



## bigdave1980 (Jul 28, 2007)

Hello,

First post ever so please bare with me. I've recently picked up a 52 plate 2.2di SE+ X-Trail and so far am very pleased with it except for a few things. Under load (uphill or accelerating on a level surface) I can hear a rattling sound from the engine, similar to tappet noise I've heard in older petrol engined cars I've had the pleasure of owning. The engine oil doesn't really seem to be going down, but looks very thin and black. I was told by the garage who sold me the X-Trail that the oil had been changed, does this sound likely if it's jet-black?

There's also some smoke on engine startup, it looks grey/light bluish in colour, I know smoke is quite normal for some diesels but when driving in the dark it looks quite bad in the rear view mirror. 

On engine startup, I wait for the glowplug light to go out then I turn the key to the start position. The engine turns over for longer than I'd expect before it fires. The battery is good and strong and the starter motor is engaging properly. When the engine starts, after around 3 seconds, it fires on all 4 cylinders every time. The engine never fails to start, and sometimes starts very quickly. It doesn't make any difference whether the engine is hot or cold.

There's oil on the turbo housing, have cleaned it off but has returned. Just a little misting, not a dripping leak.

Sorry this has been a bit long-winded. Does anyone recognise these symptoms? Are they in some way connected to eachother?

ANY help and advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,

Dave


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Dave. I can't comment on the noises and oil mist - that's better left to other 2.2 owners perhaps. But I can say your oil should not be jet black especially if it's just been changed.

Good rule of thumb with buying a pre-owned vehicle without a FSH is to inspect and change all the fluids and filters - brake/clutch/steering, engine, transmission, coolant. No matter what the dealer tells you.

Engine oil should be amber colored or brownish at most, ATF a light pink with no 'burnt smell', coolant a bright green or medium blue, there's probably a checklist somewhere on this forum you can use.

Also, pour in a bottle of good quality fuel line cleaner to clear the injectors and remove what water there is in the fuel system (water is always present).

Expensive initially - but the peace of mind is worth it, and your ride will love you for it.


----------



## bigdave1980 (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for your reply Leongster. My XT's got a full Nissan Service History but the most recent service was carried out (or wasn't carried out, it seems) at the dealer I bought it from. I think I'll take it to either my local Nissan dealer or one of the reputable mechanics I use, and get the oil and filter changed out. While I'm there, I'll pay them to give it a good look over and see if they can spot anything that needs fixing.

Also, thanks for suggesting the fuel line cleaner. I'll try and get hold of some Red-Ex or similar today and follow the instructions - I can do without screwing the fuel system up.

Thanks again Leongster,

Dave


----------



## roj1943 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Bigdave

Oil starts to blacken very quickly in a diesel engine. Within a very few miles the oil will have a black spotty look to it, and after a few more, it will be totally black. It's not like a petrol engine where the oil will stay clean looking for some considerable time. As to the engine noise, the 2.2 diesel engine is noted for being noisy, it's a characteristic of diesels to sound like someone has left a set of spanners under the bonnet (hood to the rest of the world). As to your other problems, if they are a worry, go back to the dealer.

Have fun, you've got a great car there.

Roger


----------



## bigdave1980 (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Roger,

Thanks for your reply, it's slightly reassuring to know that the 2.2 is known for being noisey. I've not had much luck with cars in the past, new or old, and I'm always worried I've bought a banger no matter how carefully I've gone over it before handing over the cash. It's interesting to see that you're in Somerset too.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

Bigdave,

My 2.2 ddi is noisy too, very agricultural but you get used to it and on motorways its fine. Its very noticeable when working it hard with a horsebox behind so provided its had the Nissan recal for the timing chain tensioner done (sure one of the other forums geniuses will let you know the number) I wouldnt worry too much.

As for the oil, mine was black 100 miles after a oil and filter change on purchase!

Enjoy the Xty, form someone who was from just up the road from you in Gloucestershire, but now enjoys quick booze trips to France.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi Dave,

As already said, a bit of diesel rattle is normal especially on startup. Depends a bit on how you drive. The oil on the turbo might warrant a bit of looking into. There's also an Xtrail yahoo group at xtrailuk : Nissan X-trail 4x4 Owners UK that you might find useful with a lot of UK diesel owners. The diesel wasn't sold in all markets so fewer owners on international forums like this.


----------



## bigdave1980 (Jul 28, 2007)

_"The diesel wasn't sold in all markets so fewer owners on international forums like this."_

Thanks Flynn, I wasn't aware of that. I'll look at the Yahoo group straight away...


----------



## bigdave1980 (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks DaveC,

I called my local Nissan dealer 2 or 3 days after I picked up the XT because the noise had been bothering me, and I'd found out from the internet that a recall had taken place some time ago. Nissan took my registration number and went away with it, then called me back later that day to let me know that my XT had been recalled and had work carried out on the timing chain tensioner, and again on the fuel filler pipe, although I hadn't seen anything online about a fuel filler pipe recall.

Cheers,

Dave


----------

